# Uintahs trip



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Me and my friend decided to hit the uintahs for some backpacking and fishing. We went after work on Wednesday evening to before work Friday afternoon. First we hit east shingle creek lake. The upper setting road was drive able all the way to the top. On the first backpack trip of the year I lost concentration and twisted my knee really hard! I'm glad it happened on this short trip to serve as a reminder on my future trips. It was hurt and weak but I was able to push on. We made it to the lake and set up camp.
















As soon as camp was set i tied on a gold spoon I had three hits in 4 casts before my buddy could get in the water. Never saw him tie a knot so fast  I brought this brookie to hand.








It was Obvious this lure was favored as it got a lot of attention. After landing a couple more I snagged it! I tied on a
James spinner and managed a couple more average brooks and this tiny tiger








Fishing was overall okay can't say it was great cant say it was bad. I kinda had hopes one of those spake would take my spoon  as the sun was setting it started to snow!








I kept two brookies to cook over a **** on the fire as otherwise only had mashed potatoes. We woke up to a slightly different sight picture















We had plans to stay here and day hike to west shingle and the Erickson basin lakes but judging by the snow drifts this wasn't going to be possible. We didn't want to stay on this lake all day so we packed up and drove out. After we decided to try and hit Clyde lake. We hit the crystal trailhead just to make it to cliff lake and found not only were the snow drifts getting worse but it was still frozen! We opted not to press on as travel was difficult and logic said going uphill along a similar orientation the lakes still probably frozen. Our moral took a huge shot after all today turned out beautiful! We decided to get some beer and possibly car camp then my buddy said how bout we just go to crystal lake it's a 5 min hike and it was unthawed and is way prettier than this spot by the highway. So we did just that








I again got on the water with jakes spinner and first cast bam fish on my buddy stared in disbelieve and called me a jerk








I then caught some average brookies and then a couple rainbows I had to take a picture of the rainbow since I hadn't had any of that species this trip 








Fishing was overall pretty slow at this lake but I managed some fish and a gorgeous view so I'm not going to complain! Had to remind myself after all it is only may and I'm able to somewhat kinda backpack the uintahs this never happens! It was great to get out! My view from my "back porch" at sunset was breathtaking and the water was super still except for the occasional trout jump! Kept a few for trout and potato chowder this night yum!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure what happened to my pictures I'll try again here


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

?????? Hmm try one more thing... Sorry not sure why my old way didn't work


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice but you must be just bragging. Why else post something like this? Just kidding bro! Excellent work my friend, this report makes me see the true pontential you have as a adventurer! Glad to see ambition and motivation on that level, now if you were a skier....oh well you can snowshoe just fine if you can do stuff like this.

The twisted knee part made me cringe! Ulgghlggh that is just scary to hear about. Trust me take care of them knees!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW! Shingle creek lakes in may! Who would have thought. Last year you could not have gotten there until the middle of July. Good job guys. I have got to get up there.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeeehawww buddy...snowing while camping.....good times. :O--O: Nice to see some Tiger Trout in your hands there bud. Would have hated to see that you hiked up there only to get no fish! Great report and he......even some nice pixs this time. :O||: This summer we have got to get out there with you on some adventures....we got some plans dude...big plans!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

No splake? Shingle Creek East is the only lake in the high Uintas that you have to walk to that recieves plantings of splake. Years ago minnows got abundant so the DWR tried splake to control them. i've always wondered if there were some good splake in there by now. Perhaps a meat tipped tube jig? Just a thought.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't pack any bait unfortunately or a float tube to access deeper water. I'd love to go back and try sometime. The best I could do was a spoon and hope it didn't snag  the lake seemed really shallow all around the edges for quite a distance but I imagine it must be deeper to support spake? Either way splake and lake are the only trout around Utah besides golden that I haven't caught so I may have no idea how to fish for them  If u decide to go let me know via pm if I have the time off I'd love to tag along perhaps haul a tube in see if we can't get them! I also should add I didn't see a single red shiner either maybe they ate them all


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> I didn't pack any bait unfortunately or a float tube to access deeper water. I'd love to go back and try sometime. The best I could do was a spoon and hope it didn't snag  the lake seemed really shallow all around the edges for quite a distance but I imagine it must be deeper to support spake? Either way splake and lake are the only trout around Utah besides golden that I haven't caught so I may have no idea how to fish for them  If u decide to go let me know via pm if I have the time off I'd love to tag along perhaps haul a tube in see if we can't get them! I also should add I didn't see a single red shiner either maybe they ate them all


Go to Fish Lake! Oh yeah and bring your waders with ya next time if it was truly that shallow for a distance.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

On the northwest side it drops off to around 20' deep real close to the bank. A few years ago on the way to North Erickson I caught numerous smallish brook trout over on that side on maribou jigs.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh thanks that's probably the only side I didn't fish I fished from the south to the north east side my buddy wrapped around the other way so I never saw his side. I probably would have tried in the morning but the snow and a kinda crappy nights sleep kinda ruined my moral. I can't figure out what happened to my pictures this time? Can anyone help me out usually most the time I post from my phone and rarely log on on a computer my phone shows red x's on all the pics on my first two posts but I noticed when I logged on from a computer they worked but were cut off weird? I use tapatalk. The third post the pictures worked on my phone I uploaded to photobucket?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, your pics from the first two posts didn't appear for me until just now, but have usually appeared, too large to fully view on this forum.

You'll need to resize to 600px wide to be able to view the entire photo here.


----------

